# Sanding Glass Edge



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Just received my glass today and for the most part its looking good. Two pieces were the wrong size but they were small pieces so shouldn't be to hard to replace.

One of the large pieces however has a bit of extra glass on one corner where the glass looks like it didn't break cleanly. Can I just sand this down until its flat and in line with the rest of the cut. What type of sand paper / roughness should I use if its possible?

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I have just used the sandpaper I had laying around out in the garage. I bought 5 pieces of glass recently and they all had sharp edges an one had a broken section about 1/8" long at the corner and I hand sanded. I might add to use a fine grit.


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

I know that a corborundum stone is made for sanding glass but if you can't find one of those I'm sure a sanding block will do the trick. It just might take a while. Hope this helps.

Jon


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sand them down. Over the last few days I've sanded about 100 pieces of glass (some were very small for Sherman Vents). 
For quick removal I use a belt sander. I have used sandpaper as course as 60 grit for quick removal of what I call a "hangnail", like you described on your corner. 
Something as course as 60 grit on a belt sander won't leave a particularly pretty edge. You can follow this up with a 120 belt and it comes out fairly nice. If it is only a little bit you need to remove, and/or you are just knocking the edge down for safety, you can skip the 60 grit and go straight to the 120 grit.
For an even nicer edge, you can do the whole job, (or finish the belt job) with a Random Orbital sander. This takes longer, but will give a very nice, clean edge. I typically use 120 grit for this. If a pretty edge (but not polished) is very important to you, you can even follow this up with a 220 grit.

Whatever method you use, buy a good quality sandpaper and get more than one belt/disc. Glass eats sandpaper pretty quickly. There are heavy duty belts made specifically for glass, but you won't find them at a typical hardware store and they are expensive. If you are doing a LOT of glass, you could consider special ordering some from your local glass shop. They can order it through CR Laurence.


Hand sanding with a sanding block will work too, but is slower.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently watched a local shop take some "notches" out of a glass top for me for Exo terra usign a LARGE belt sander. It removed material SO fast i had to ask what the belt was. It was emory clotch and the belt setup was a wet sprayed sysem. I recently did a bunch of edges myself. I used 60 grit to take quite a bit of material off. Be careful you dont heat the glass up to much! Alternate sides as you go along. Persoanlly, if your just finishing the edges to be nice and smoth, I'd go 120 on a belt sander.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Just re-reading my post, OMG I cant spell late at night. Its emory CLOTH, and sanding edges SMOOTH. Wish I could edit my posts the next day, lol.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

If your doing it by hand get one of these 3M 400 Grit Flexible Diamond Hand Pad - Amazon.com


----------

